# Happy Birthday Luckytrim!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday Puzzlemaster!  Thanks for the fun everyday!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Luckytrim


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Luckytrim!  Always look forward to your trivia challenges!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday LT! Thanks for the trivia!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very Happy Birthday to you!!!! Hope you have a fabulous year


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Thank you for all the trivia quizzes.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Best Birthday Wishes, Triviaman!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday LT. Hope your day is filled with all the good things you could wish for.
kades


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2013)

Aw crud I'm late! Sorry Luckytrim! Hope you had a lovely day and you got spoiled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2013)

You are not late, Alix, his birthday is today 1/6


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hapy Birthday! Hope it was special.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lucky.  Sorry I'm late to the party.  How did you spend your special day?  Lots of cake, I hope.


----------

